# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοΐα:δεκαετια 1880 [Coastal shipping in the 1880s]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880.  I*

Προ 125 ετων η Ελλας ηταν μια διαφορετικη χωρα, μικρη και με λιγους κατοικους. Κατα το Annuaire Blegini 1884-1885 (Τορινο, Ιταλιας)  ο πληθυσμος της χωρας ηταν 2.000.000 κατοικοι.  Η Αθηνα ειχε 110.000 κατοικους. Υπηρχαν 16 νομοι, 68 επαρχιες και 442 (παλαιοι) δημοι.  

00 population AB.jpg

Στην απογραφη του 1883 βλεπουμε τους κατοικους και τους πολιτες (με πολιτικα δικαιωματα σ' αυτα τα μερη) καθε νομου και επαρχιας. Παρατηρειστε ποσους κατοικους ειχε η Κεφαλληνια!  Η Αιγινα ηταν ξεχωριστη επαρχια. Η Καρυστια ειχε περισσοτερους κατοικους απο την επαρχια Καλαμων! Ο νομος Κερκυρας ειχε πεντε (!) επαρχιες. Τελος ο νομος Αρκαδιας ηταν ο πιο πολυπληθης μετα τον νομο Αττικοβοιωτιας!

0a 49.jpg0b 50.jpg


Το 1885 πρωθυπουργος ηταν ο Χαριλαος Τρικουπης (1832−1896). Την πρωτη Μαιου 1885 εχασε την πρωθυπουργια που περασε στα χερια του πολιτικου του εχθρου Θεοδωρου Δελιγιαννη (1820−1905) απο τα Λαγκαδια της Αρκαδιας. Ο Δεληγιαννης ακολουθησε φιλοπολεμο πολιτικη και αρχισε να προκαλει την Τουρκια με αποτελεσμα να αποκλεισθει το λιμανι του Πειραιως απο τις Μεγαλες Δυναμεις για λιγο. Πρωθυπουργος μεχρι τις 9 Μαιου 1886, αντικατεσταθη απο τον Δημητριο Βαλβη (1814−1886), πολιτικο απο το Μεσολογγι και πρωην προεδρο του Αρειου Παγου, ο οποιος εκανε μια υπηρεσιακη κυβερνηση. Στις εκλογες του Μαιου 1886, ο Χαριλαος Τρικουπης εξελεγη και παλι με μεγαλη πλειοψηφια και παρεμεινε μεχρι το 1890.

Χαρτης των Αθηνων και Πειραιως του 1888

01 Athens 1888.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880.  II*

Παλαια φωτογραφια του 1862 που δειχνει τον λοφο τουυ Στρεφη πο την περιοχη που ειναι τωρα το Πολυτεχνειο. Τα σπιτια μπροστα ηταν μερος της Νεαπολεως

02 Athens 1862.jpg

Φωτογραφια της Ακροπολεως απο την σημερινη Λεωφορο Βασιλισης Ολγας το 1875

03 Athens 1875.jpg

Φωτογραφια του νοσοκομειου Ευαγγελισμου το 1886. Ο χωματοδρομος μπροστα ηταν η οδος Κηφησιας, η σημερινη Λεωφορος Βασιλισσης Σοφιας

04 Euaggelismos 1886.jpg

Ο κοσμος πανηγυριζει μπροστα απο το Ξενοδοχειον Μεγαλης Βρεττανιας το 1897

05 Ermou 1897.jpg

Το Ωδειον Ηρωδου του Αττικου το 1875 με το μνημειο Φιλοπαππου στο βαθος

06 Odeon 1875.jpg


__________________________________________________  ______

Σημειωσις: Ολες οι φωτογραφιες που παρουσιαζονται εδω ειναι ειτε πρωτοτυπα η (συνηθως) αντιτυπα απο την συλλογη μου. Οι φωτογραφιες πλοιων ειναι απο διαφορες παρουσιασεις πλοιων εδω στο nautilia.gr

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880.  III*

Το Ξενοδοχειον Μεγαλης Βρεττανιας απο καρτ ποσταλ του 19ου αιωνος

08 Athens GB.jpg

Στην μικρη Ελλαδα οι συγκοινωνιες ηταν βασικα λιγες. Οι δρομοι απο μια πολη στην αλλη ηταν μικροι χωματοδρομοι και κακοφτιαγμενοι. Η ασφαλεια των πολιτων καθως ταξιδευαν απο πολη σε πολη ηταν αμφιβολη. 

Οι σιδηροδρομικες συγκοινωνιες ηταν καπως πιο  ανεπτυγμενες. Το 1886 ειχαμε ενα τραινο που πηγαινε απο τον Πειρια στην Αθηνα, Ελευσινα, Μεγαρα, Κορινθο, Νεμεα, Αργος και Ναυπλιο σε συνολικα 8 ωρες και 15 λεπτα. Απο την Κορινθο υπηρχε τραινο μεχρι το Καμαρι (μεσω Ξυλοκαστρου και Κιατου (1 ωρα και 50 λεπτα). Αλλος Πελοποννησιακος σιδηροδρομος ηταν απο τον Πυργο στο Κατακωλο... 

Εδω διαφημιση της εταιρειας του σιδηροδρομου Πυργου Κατακωλου απο το  Annuaire Blegini 1884-1885

10a Chemin de fer Katakolon AB.jpg

Οσο για την Θεσσαλια, ειχαμε σιδηροδρομο απο τον Βολο στην Λαρισσα μεσω Βελεστινου, μια διαδρομη 2 ωρων και 25 λεπτων...  

Φυσικα ειχαμε και δυο μικρα τοπικα τραινα για την εξυπηρετηση των Αθηναιων και Πειραιωτων, πρωτα το θηριο που πηγαινε απο τον Πειραια στην Αθηνα, Πατησια, Ηρακλειο, Μαρουσι και Κηφισια και το περιφημο τραινο της Λαυρεωτικης απο την Αθηνα στα Πατησια, Ηρακλειο, Χαλανδρι, Γερακα, Καντζα, Λιοπεσι (Παιανια), Κορωπι, Μαρκοπουλο, Καλυβια Κερατεας, Κερατεα, Δασκαλειο, Θορικο και Λαυριο!

Σιδηροδρομικος σταθμος Πειραιως το 1888.

10b Piraeus train.jpg

Ο σιδηροδρομος Αθηνων Πειραιως το 1891

10c Pir 1891.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880.  IV*

Οπως φαινεται απο αυτη την εισαγωγη η μονη πραγματικη συνδεση Αθηνων και Πειραιως με τις παραθαλασσιες πολεις ολης της Ελλαδας ηταν τα επιβατηγα μας πλοια. 

Το λιμανι του Πειραιως το 1880

11a Pir 1880.jpg

Και αλλη καρτ ποσταλ απο το 1891

11b Piree.jpg

Η μικρη Ελλαδα του 1890

12 Greece in 1890.jpg

Ιδου και ενας χαρτης του 1887 που δειχνει ξεκαθαρα ποιο ηταν το εμπορικο κεντρο της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας προ 125 ετων!... *Η Συρος!* 

Χαρτης των θαλασσιων συγκοινωνιων του 1887 απο το βιβλιο  J. E. Sandys, An Easter vacation in Greece, with lists of books on Greek travel and typography, and time-tables of Greek steamers and railways, MacMillan, London, 1887

13a map.jpg

Και απο την Συρο ειχαμε δρομολογια για την Κωνσταντινουπολη, την Χιο, Σμυρνη και Μυτιληνη, τις Κυκλαδες, τον Πειραια, τα παραλια του Κορινθιακου μεχρι τα Ιονια νησια και τα παραλια της Λακωνιας και Μεσσηνιας. Επιβατηγα εκαναν συνηθως τον περιπλου της Πελοποννησου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. V*

Και απο την Συρο ειχαμε δρομολογια για την Κωνσταντινουπολη, την Χιο, Σμυρνη και Μυτιληνη, τις Κυκλαδες, τον Πειραια, τα παραλια του Κορινθιακου μεχρι τα Ιονια νησια και τα παραλια της Λακωνιας και Μεσσηνιας. Επιβατηγα εκαναν συνηθως τον περιπλου της Πελοποννησου

Και ιδου πως ηταν η Συρος απο το  Annuaire Blegini 1884-1885

13k Syra.jpg

13l Syra.jpg

13f Syra5 AB.jpg

13g Syra6 AB.jpg

13h Syra7 AB.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. VI*

Τρεις ηταν οι μεγαλες ακτοπλοικες εταιρειες της εποχης εκεινης:
•    η *Πανελληνιος Ατμοπλοια* που ειχε ιδρυθει το 1883.
•    *η Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια*
•    η *Ατμοπλοια Γουδη* που ειχε ιδρυθει το 1879.
20 145.jpg

_Απο το βιβλιο  J. E. Sandys, An Easter vacation in Greece, with lists of books on Greek travel and typography, and time-tables of Greek steamers and railways, MacMillan, London, 1887_


Η *Πανελληνιος Ατμοπλοια* ιδρυθηκε τον Αυγουστο 1883 με αρχικο μετοχικο κεφαλαιο 5.000.000 δραχμων. 

20 Panhellenic AB.jpg

*Τα πλοια της ηταν* 

•    το *Αθηναι*: το πλοιο αυτο (ιδε φωτογραφια) ειχε ναυπηγηθει με το ονομα  *Elizabeth Martin* το 1872 απο την  Robert Napier & Co. της Γλασκωβης, ειχε 1.246 τοννους και εκανε 9 κομβους. Αγορασθηκε απο την εταιρεια το 1882. Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=99336
21 Athinai.jpg

•    το *Αργολις*: το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1878 στην Σκωτια με το ονομα *Vine* και ειχε 488 τοννους. Φωτογραφια εδω.  Κοιταξτε επισης εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57756
21b Argolis.jpg

•    το *Ηπειρος*, 258 τοννων.

•    το *Θεσσαλια* ειχε ναυπηγηθει στην Σκωτια το 1855. Ειχε 1.169 τοννους και ανηκε αρχικα στην _Ατμοπλοια Γιαλουση_. Περασε στην Πανελληνιο το 1883.  Δεν υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες του πλοιου. Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81741

•    το *Μακεδονια*, 258 τοννων

•    το *Παρος*, 370 τοννων.

•    Επισης τα *Σπαρτη* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69027,  *Αθηναι* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ight=byzantion και *Βυζαντιον*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69013 που αγορασθηκαν ολοκαινουρια το 1887. Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69027

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. VII*

Η *Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια* ειχε τα πλοια

22 1883 Vol 4 No 474 Mi Hanesai.jpg

22b Hellenic AB.jpg

•    το _Βυζαντιον_: Ειχε 613 τοννους. Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...06&postcount=5

•    το _Ελπις_: ιστορικο και ατυχο πλοιο, το Ελπις ναυπηγηθηκε το 1878 ως το  _Truthful_  και αγορασθηκε απο την Ελληνικη το 1884. Ειχε 956 τοννους και ηταν αρχικα φορτηγο που το εκαναν επιβατηγο/φορτηγο. Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74755

•    το _Επτανησος_: ναυπηγηθηκε στην Αγγλια και αγορασθηκε το 1858. Ειχε 631 τοννους και ταχυτητα 8.5 κομβων.  Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78227

•    το _Ερμουπολις_: Αυτο ηταν αρχικα πλοιο της _Clyde Shipping Co_ που ειχε ναυπηγηθει το 1869 με το ονομα *Galatea/Wicklow* στα ναυπηγεια Blackwood & Gordon shipyards του Port Glasgow. Ειχε 814 τοννους και ηταν αρχικα ενα φορτηγο πριν αγορασθει απο την Πανελληνιο το 1881 και μετατραπει σε φορτηγο/επιβατηγο με το ονομα *Ερμουπολις*. Κοιταξτε εδω για περισσοτερα http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=101154
23 Clyde.jpg

•    το *Θησευς*: το πλοιο αυτο αγορασθηκε καινουριο απο την Ελληνικη το 1883. Ειχε ναυπηγηθει στην  Forges et Chantiers de la Mediterrane&#233; του  La Seyne και ειχε 1004 τοννους. Φωτογραφια εδω. Για περισσοτερα κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72450
24 Theseus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. VIII*

Η *Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια* ειχε επισης τα πλοια

•    το *Ιονιον*, 380 τοννων.

•    το *Ιρις*: πλοιο 400 τοννων ανηκε πρωτα στην Πανελληνιο και περασε στην Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια πριν απο το 1887. Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=15 

•    το *Καρτερια*: το πλοιο αυτο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1859 και ειχε 317 τοννους. Αργοτερα εγινε το πρωτο Θετις. Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81062

•    το *Ομονοια*: το πλοιο αυτο, ιστορικο της μικρης τοτε Ελλαδος, ναυπηγηθηκε στην Σκωτια το 1856 και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα μαζι με το Πανελληνιον. Ειχε 565 τοννους. Τριγυρισε τα νησια μας μεχρι το 1934! Μια φωτογραφια του παρα κατω. Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66821
25 Omonoia.JPG

•    το ιστορικο *Πανελληνιον*: Ναυπηγημενο στην Σκωτια το 1857 ειδικα για την Ελληνικη κυβερνηση παρεχωρηθη στην Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια το 1857. Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=103729

•    το *Πελωψ*: Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1883 για την Ελληνικη στο Λιβερπουλ. Ειχε 973 τοννους. Φωτογραφια του εδω. Κοιταξτε επισης. εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53888
26 Pelops.jpg

•    το *Πηνειος*:   το πλοιο αυτο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1869 απο την  J & G Thomson  του  Govan  με το ονομα *Raven*. Ειχε 778 τοννους και περασε στην Ελληνικη το 1884. Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=233947

•    το *Υδρα*: αυτο ηταν το πρωτο *Υδρα* και ναυπηγηθηκε απο την Blackwood & Gordon στο Paisley της Σκωτιας το 1856. Ειχε 347 τοννους. Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=106776

•    το *Χιος*: αυτο το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε απο τον R. Steele του Cartsburn το 1876 με το ονομα *Portland* και ανηκε στην μεχρι το 1882 που περασε στην Ελληνικη. Ειχε 923 τοννους. Παρα κατω μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου. Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72570
27 Chios2.jpg

•    Επισης το *Σφακτηρια* αγορασθηκε απο την εταιρεια το 1887. Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=106475
28 Sfaktiria 1904.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. IX*

Τελος η *Ατμοπλοια Γουδη* που ιδρυθηκε απο τον Δημητριο Γουδη στον Πειραια το 1882 και ειχε τα εξης πλοια  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=88809

30 18831217 Goudes.jpg

31 Goudis AB.jpg

•    το *Αδριατικος*, 1003 τοννων. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην  Harland & Wolff  ως το *Caloric* για την  Belfast SS Co. Καρτ ποσταλ του εδω.  Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59894
32 Adriatikos.JPG

•    το *Ελλας*: Ναυπηγηθηκε ειδικα για τον Γουδη στην Σκωτια απο τον McIntyre  του  Paisley το 1880 και ειχε μολις 328 τοννους. Ενα σκιτσο του παρατιθεται εδω. Επισης κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70090
33 Hellas Goudes.jpg

•    το *Κρητη*, 492 τοννων. Ναυπηγηθηκε για την εταιρεια Γουδη το 1881. Με φωτογραφια παρα κατω. Κοιταξτε επισης εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69537
34 Kriti.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. X*

H *Ατμοπλοια Γουδη* ειχε επισης τα εξης πλοια:

•    το *Μινα*, 62 τοννων  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=88809

•    το _Ναυπλιον_, 285 τοννων. Ναυπηγηθηκε απο την  H. M. McIntyre  του  Paisley  το 1882 ειδικα για την Γουδη. Ειχε 502 τοννους. Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70045

•    το *Πελοποννησος*, 272 τοννων με φωτογραφια εδω. Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1863 στα ναυπηγεια με το ονομα  Electric για την  Tod & McGregor της Γλασκωβης. Αγορασθηκε απο την Γουδη προ του 1887.  Κοιταξτε επισης  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=93484
35 Peloponnisos2.jpg

•    το *Σπετσαι*, 110 τοννων., γνωστο επισης ως "η παπια του Γουδη".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. XI*

Το βιβλιο  *Annuaire Blegini 1884-1885 (Τορινο, Ιταλιας) * (ιδε το πληρες βιβλιο εδω http://www.archive.org/stream/annuai...ge/n9/mode/2up) μας επιτρεπει να χαζεψουμε και μερικες διαφημισεις της εποχης εκεινης.

Εν πρωτοις το περιφημο *ξενοδοχειο του Φαληρου* (αργοτερα το *Ακταιον*) οπου γινοντουσαν πολλες μεγαλες παραστασεις οπερας και θεατρου με τον Ευαγγελο Παντοπουλο (1860-1913), τον Ευτυχιο Βονασερα (1865-1928 ), τον Εδμονδο Φυρστ (1867-1947), τον Διονυσιο Ταβουλαρη  (1840-1928 ) και αλλους μεγαλους Ελληνες ηθοποιους. Εκει, το 1877, εκανε το παγκοσμιο ντεμπουτο της στις 3 Ιουνιου 1877 η περιφημη Πολωνεζα σοπρανο  Marcella Sembrich σαν Ελβιρα στην οπερα _Οι Πουριτανοι_ _(I puritani)_ του Vicenzo Bellini.  

50c hotel Phalere AB.jpg

Και μετα διαφημισις του *Μεγαλη Βρεταννια*. 

50c hotels AB.jpg

Παρα περα διαφημισεις του *Ξενοδοχειου της Αγγλιας* που ηταν στην γωνια της πλατειας Συνταγματος και οδου Ερμου. 

50d hotels3 AB.jpg

Και αλλες πολλες διαφημισεις.....

50e Various1 AB.jpg

50f Hellenic Bank AB.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. XII*

Και αλλες πολλες διαφημισεις, μεταξυ των οποιων οι δυο τελευταιες απο την *Ακροπολη* της 9ης Νοεμβριου 1883 και της 3ης Μαιου 1884...  Για κοιταξτε καλα... Τρωτε παγωτο το "στομα της κορης".

50g 18831109 ads.jpg

50h 18840503 ad.jpg

*Και τι ειδους αθλητισμος υπηρχε προ 125 ετων*;  Αθλητισμος στοιβου!.

Απο το 1858 μεχρι το 1889 ειχαμε τις τεσσερεις "Ζαππειους Ολυμπιαδας" υπο την καθοδηγηση και οικονομικη υποστηριξη του ομογενους μεγαλοκτηματια Ευαγγελου Ζαππα που ηταν εγκατεστημενος στην Ρουμανια. 

Η *πρωτη Ολυμπιαδα* εγινε στις 15 Νοεμβριου 1859 στην τοτε πλατεια Λουδοβικου (σημερινη πλατεια Ομονοιας). 

Η *δευτερα* *Ολυμπιαδα* στο (μη καλημρμαρο ακομη) Παναθηναικο Σταδιο στις 18 Οκτωβριου 1870. 

Η *τριτη Ολυμπιαδα* στις 18 Μαιου 1875 και παλι στο Σταδιο. 

Τελος η *τεταρτη Ολυμπιαδα* εγινε στις 4 και 12 Μαιου 1889 στο Κεντρικο Γυμαστηριο (αυτο που 90 χρονια αργοτερα το λεγαμε *Γυμναστηριο Φωκιανου* (υπαρχει ακομη; ). Οι αγωνες ειχαν οργανωθει απο τον περιφημο γυμναστη Ι*ωαννη Φωκιανο*. 

Παρουσιαζω εδω μια σελιδα απο αποτελεσματα, οπως δημοσιευτηκαν στο εξαιρετο βιβλιο του *Παυλου Μανιτακη, 100 Χρονια Νεοελληνικου αθλητισμου, Αθηναι 1962

*55 Manitakis.jpg56 Olympias 1889.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. XIII*

Ας ελθουμε τωρα στα δρομολογια των πλοιων της εποχης εκεινης ετσι για να συγκρινουμε με σημερα.  Το μεγαλυτερο μας επιβατηγο ηταν το _Αθηναι_ της Πανελληινου, πλοιο 1.256 τοννων. 

Ολα τα στοιχεια ειναι απο το βιβλιο  _J. E. Sandys, An Easter vacation in Greece, with lists of books on Greek travel and typography, and time-tables of Greek steamers and railways, MacMillan, London, 1887.

_60.jpg

Η *Πελοποννησιακη γραμμη* ηταν απο την Συρο στον Πειραια  (σε 9 1/2 ωρες) και μετα στην Αιγινα ( 1 ωρα και 45 λεπτα), Πορο, Υδρα, Σπετσες, Πορτο Χελι, Ναυπλιον (10 ωρες μετα την αναχωρηση απο τον Πειραια). Απο εκει Λεωνιδιο, Κυπαρισσι, Μονεμβασια, Κυθηρα, Γυθειο, Αρεοπολη, Καλαματα, Μεσσηνη και Κορωνη. Απο το Ναυπλιο στην Kορωνη το πλοιο εκανε 35 ωρες!  Απο την Κορωνη, το πλοιο  συνεχιζε στην Μεθωνη, Πυλο, τα επινεια Γαργαλιανων και Φιλιατρων, Κυπαρισσια, Κατακωλο (απο Κορωνη σε Κατακωλο 22 ωρες!).  Απο το Κατακωλο στην Ζακυνθο... μονον τεσσερεις ωρες! Και απο την Ζακυνθο στην Κυλληνη 2 ωρες κια 15 λεπτα. Και απο την Κυλληνη,  συνεχιζε για το Μεσολογγι, Πατρα, Ναυπακτο, Αιγιο, Βιτρινιτσα, Γαλαξιδι, Ιτεα και Κορινθο. Απο Πατρα σε Κορινθο 20 ωρες!  

60.jpg
61 146-147.jpg
62 148-149.jpg
63 150-151.jpg

64 152-153.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. XIV*

Προσεξτε οτι το 1887 δεν υπηρχε Ισθμος και επομενως οι επιβατες περναγαν μεσω ξηρας στο Καλαμακι απο οπου συνεχιζαν με αλλο πλοιο για τον Πειραια. Τετοιο δρομολογιο ειχαν και οι τρεις μεγαλες ακτοπλοικες εταιρειες.

64b Canal Corinth AB.jpg

*Δρομολογια για την Ιταλια* υπηρχαν απο την Κορινθο στην Πατρα, Κερκυρα και Βρινδησιο απο την Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια. Το πλοιο εφευγε απο την Πατρα στις 9 το βραδυ της Τετρτης και εφθανε στο Βρινδησιο στις 5 της Παρασκευης!

65 154-155.jpg

Φυσικα τοτε ειχαμε το κλασσικο *δρομολογιο Αιτωλοακαρνανιας και Ιονιου*. Η Ελληνικη και η Πανελληνιος ξεκινωντας απο την Κορινθο πηγαιναν στην Πατρα, Μεσολογγι, Αστακο, Μυτικα, Ζαβερδα (Παλαιρο), Αλεξανδρο, Ιθακη, Λευκαδα, Πρεβεζα (27 ωρες απο τον Πειραια) και μετα στην Σαλαωρα, Βονιτσα, Μενιδι και Αμφιλοχια (6 1/2 ωρες απο  την Πρεβεζα). Απο εκει η Πανελληνιος πηγαινε για Πρεβεζα, Λευκαδα και Κερκυρα...

66 156-157.jpg

Και οι τρεις εταιρειες ειχαν δρομολογια στον *Ευβοικο*. Απο τον Πειραια στο Λαυριο, Αλιβερι, Χαλκιδα, Λιμνη, Αταλαντη, Αιδηψο, Στυλιδα, Ωρεους, Αμαλιουπολη, Αλμυρο και Βολο.....  Απο την Χαλκιδα στον Βολο 24 1/2 ωρες

67 158-159.jpg

68 160-161.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. XV*

Τα μικρα ταξιδια στις Κυκλαδες γινοντουσαν απο την Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια

69a 162-163.jpg

Τελικα ταξιδια για την Ιταλια, την Αλβανια και την Τουρκια γινοντουσαν απο την Messageries Maritimes, την Lloyd Austriaco, την Fraissenet και την Deutsche Levante Linie

69b 164-165.jpg

69c 166-167.jpg

70 Fraissinet AB.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. XVI*

Η *Γκελινα Χαρλαυτη* στο βιβλιο της _A History of Greek-Owned Shipping:
The Making of an International Tramp Fleet, 1830 to the Present Day_ παρουσιαζει μια μικρη *περιληψη των επιβατηγων και φορτηγων πλοιων του 1890*.   

Ετσι βλεπουμε οτι οι μεγαλυτερες εταιρειες ηταν η *Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια* με 17 πλοια 7.594 τοννων, ακολουθουμενη απο την *Πανελληνιο Ατμοπλοια* με 9 πλοια 5.384 τοννων, την Ελληνικων συμφεροντων Οθωμανικη *Ατμοπλοια Κουρτζη* με 7 πλοια 2.910 τοννων και η *Ατμοπλοια Γουδη* με 5 πλοια 2.202 τοννων.

81 Harlaftis1.jpg

Στην λιστα πλοιων του 1895, απο τα γνωστα βλεπουμε:

*Ατμοπλοια Γουδη*
•   * Κρητη* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69537
•    *Ναυπλιον* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70045
•    *Πελοποννησος *  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=93484
•    *Σπετσαι*

*Ατμοπλοια Μαρκιδου*
•    *Φοινιξ* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=89823

*Ατμοπλοια MacDowall and Barbour*
•    *Ευβοια* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74572
•    *Ηρα*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77759
•    *Θετις * http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82569
• *   Μαργαριτα* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=101517
•    *Ποσειδων* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=73021

*Νεα Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια*
•  _  Ελπις_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74755
•    *Επτανησος*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78227
•  *  Ερμουπολις* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=101154
•    *Θησευς* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72450
•    *Ιρις*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=120983
•    *Καρτερια*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81062
•   * Ομονοια* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66821
•  *  Πανελληνιον* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=103729
•    *Πελωψ*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53888
•    *Πηνειος* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=233947
•    *Σφακτηρια* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=106475
•   * Χιος *  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72570
•    *Υδρα* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=106776

*Ατμοπλοια Πεππα*
•  *  Αιγινα*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82780

82 Harlaftis2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. XVII*

Η *Γκελινα Χαρλαυτη* στο βιβλιο της _A History of Greek-Owned Shipping:
The Making of an International Tramp Fleet, 1830 to the Present Day_ παρουσιαζει μια μικρη *περιληψη των επιβατηγων και φορτηγων πλοιων του 1890*.   

*Ατμοπλοια Πορτολου*
•    *Αγιος Ιωαννης* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69399

*Πανελληνιος Ατμοπλοια*
•    *Αλβανια* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63862
•   * Αργολις * http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57756
•   * Ηπειρος*
•    *Θεσσαλια* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81741
•    *Θρακη* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68709
•    *Ιωνια* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68689
•   * Μακεδονια*
•  *  Παρος*
•  *  Σαμος* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=99336

*Ατμοπλοια Σερπιερη*
•    *Σιφνος και Ευβοια*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79927

*Ατμοπλοια Συνοδινου*
•    *Δαμασκηνη* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69535

*Ατμοπλοια Ζυγομαλα*
•    *Αρτεμισια* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74742

83 Harlaftis3.jpg84 Harlaftis4.jpg

Ανακοινωσις της  *MacDowall and Barbour* περιπου 1894

85 McDowall & Barbour.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. XVIII*

Αυτο το αρθρο για τον ιδρυτη της *ατμοπλοιας Γουδη* το ανεβασα καπου αλλου αλλα θα εχει περισσοτερο βαρος εδω. Απο το Ημερολογιον του Σκωκου του 1892


Goudes1 1892.jpgGoudes2.jpgGoudes3,jpg.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. XIX*

Αυτο το αρθρο για τον ιδρυτη της *ατμοπλοιας McDowall & Barbour* το ανεβασα καπου αλλου αλλα θα εχει περισσοτερο βαρος εδω. Απο το Ημερολογιον του Σκωκου του 1895

McDowall 1895 p1.jpgMcDowall 1895 p2.jpgMcDowall 1895 p3.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Νίκο ,
Εργασίες σαν κι αυτές ανεβάζουν τον πήχη του Nautilia.gr σε σχέση με άλλους ιστοτόπους.
Ειλικρινά είναι από τις εργασίες που όταν παρουσιάζονται από κάποιον σε κάνουν να μη μπορείς να βρεις τα κατάλληλα λόγια για να εκφράσεις το θαυμασμό σου.

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Nicholas ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ παρουσιαση. Θερμα συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!!
Ως Τηνιακος να σχολιασω μονο οτι εντυπωσιαστηκα με τον πληθυσμο της Τηνου αλλα κυριως με την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου Συρος- Τηνος.
1μιση ωρα !!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ..........
> Ως Τηνιακος να σχολιασω μονο οτι εντυπωσιαστηκα με τον πληθυσμο της Τηνου αλλα κυριως με την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου Συρος- Τηνος.
> 1μιση ωρα !!!!!!!



Εχεις δικιο για τους κατοικους της Τηνου! Δεν το ειχα προσεξει..

Και ποσο κανει το καραβι απο Συρο σε Τηνο τωρα;

----------


## Appia_1978

Μένω άφωνος ... Το φόρουμ και ο φίλος Νικόλας, σε όλο τους το μεγαλείο!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Προ 125 ετων: Η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια στην δεκαετια 1880. II*
> 
> Παλαια φωτογραφια του 1862 που δειχνει τον λοφο τουυ Στρεφη πο την περιοχη που ειναι τωρα το Πολυτεχνειο. Τα σπιτια μπροστα ηταν μερος της Νεαπολεως
> 
> 02 Athens 1862.jpg
> 
> Φωτογραφια της Ακροπολεως απο την σημερινη Λεωφορο Βασιλισης Ολγας το 1875
> 
> 03 Athens 1875.jpg
> ...


Νίκο στη πρώτη φωτογραφία απεικονίζεται η περιοχή των Εξαρχείων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο στη πρώτη φωτογραφία απεικονίζεται η περιοχή των Εξαρχείων.



Αντωνη

Επειδη εμενα σε εκεινη την περιοχη, το μερος που ειναι κατω απο την Αραχωβης και μεταξυ της πλατειας Εξαρχειων και της οδου Ασκληπιου λεγοταν Εξαρχεια, ενω το μερος βορειως της Αραχωβης ηταν η Νεαπολις. Η φωτογραφια εδω ειναι απο την Πατησιων προς το βορειο μερος της συνοικιας οχι προς το νοτιο. Γνωμη μου

Νικος

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αντωνη
> 
> Επειδη εμενα σε εκεινη την περιοχη, το μερος που ειναι κατω απο την Αραχωβης και μεταξυ της πλατειας Εξαρχειων και της οδου Ασκληπιου λεγοταν Εξαρχεια, ενω το μερος βορειως της Αραχωβης ηταν η Νεαπολις. Η φωτογραφια εδω ειναι απο την Πατησιων προς το βορειο μερος της συνοικιας οχι προς το νοτιο. Γνωμη μου
> 
> Νικος


 
Νίκο , γνώση της περιοχής δεν έχω.
Το τι απεικονίζει η φωτ/φία το βρήκα τυχαία , ψαχνοντας για φωτ/φίες , εδώ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=366000&page=5


Εξαρχεια 1865(τότε ήταν προάστειο της Αθήνας!)


όπου απεικονίζεται η ίδια περιοχή αλλά 10 χρόνια πίσω.

Επίσης , επειδή δεν ήξερα ,  βρήκα το πιό κάτω σχετικά με τα όρια των Εξαρχείων. 

Τα *Εξάρχεια* είναι συνοικία της Αθήνας που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της πόλης. Οριοθετείται από τις οδούς Σόλωνος, Ιπποκράτους, Πατησίων και Αλεξάνδρας, ενώ ανατολικά συνορεύει με το Κολωνάκι.[1] Επίσης συνορεύει, αν και δεν διαχωρίζεται πλήρως, με τις περιοχές του Μουσείου και της Νεάπολης. Βρίσκεται στους πρόποδες του λόφου του Στρέφη.

Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%95%...B5%CE%B9%CE%B1

Επίσης Νίκο κοιτώ και ξανακοιτώ τη φωτογραφία και έχω μια αμφιβολία : μήπως στο βάθος είναι ο Λυκαβηττός και όχι η Ακρόπολη. Η αμφιβολία μου γεννήθηκε γιατί , εκτός λάθους μου , δε διακρίνω τον Παρθενώνα και απλά φαίνεται ένας λόφος. Επειδή δε ο Λυκαβηττός θεωρητικά είναι πιο κοντά στα Εξάρχεια από την Ακρόπολη υπέθεσα μήπως είναι αυτός.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αντωνη

Ειναι ενδιαφερον πως αλλαζουν οι ορισμοι σε σαραντα χρονια. Οταν εμενα εγω στα Εξαρχεια (1963−1971), τα Εξαρχεια δεν εφθαναν ποτε μεχρι την Λεωφορο Αλεξανδρας... Για να καταλαβεις, οι οδοι Καλλιδρομιου και Βουλγαροκτονου ηταν μερος της Νεαπολεως, οχι των Εξαρχειων. 

Ο παππους μου αγορασε ενα σπιτι στην Μαυρομιχαλη, λιγο βορειως της Καλλιδρομιου στα 1922. Υπηρχαν λιγα σπιτια στην περιοχη εκεινη τοτε... Για αυτο και ονομασθηκε Νεα−πολις

Αυτα για την διαφορα μεταξυ Νεαπολεως και Εξαρχειων
________________________________________________

Ερχομενος τωρα στην φωτογραφια και κοιτωντας ενα χαρτη των Αθηνων (εκδοσως Ελευθερουδακη) του 1920 αρχιζω να αμφιβαλω για την αρχικη μου εξηγηση...

Athens.jpg

Πραγματι οπως δειχνω παρα κατω, η αριστερη πλευρα δειχνει τον Στρεφη με λιγα σπιτια στην Θεμιστοκλεους και πιθανως στην Καλλιδρομιου, δηλαδη κατ' εμε την Νεαπολη. 

Η δεξια πλευρα δειχνει τον Λυκαβηττο καπου μεταξυ Αραχωβης (αριστερα) και Διδοτου (δεξια). Αυτα τα σπιτια πρεπει να ειναι στο υψος της οδου Προαστειου (σημερα Εμμανουηλ Μπενακη) μεχρι Μαυρομιχαλη, δηλαδη στα Εξαρχεια

Athens4.jpgAthens3.jpg

Σε ευχαριστω

Νικος

----------


## τοξοτης

Δύο ακόμη φωτογραφίες της περιόδου εκείνης

http://www.avsite.gr/vb/showthread.php?t=78461&page=12



http://www.avsite.gr/vb/showthread.php?t=78461&page=12

----------


## τοξοτης

¶λλη μιά φωτογραφία του <χωριού> Αθήνα.

http://vytinaiika.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html



*Πρόβατα κάτω από την Ακρόπολη, 1903
*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλη μιά φωτογραφία του <χωριού> Αθήνα.
> 
> http://vytinaiika.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html
> 
> *Πρόβατα κάτω από την Ακρόπολη, 1903
> *


Ωραιοτατη!  Μπραβο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του Πειραια του 1892 απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Γαλλιας

Piraeus 1892.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πειραιευς 1880. Φωτογραφια του Αναστασιου Γαζιαδη 

Απο την σελιδα 16 του ενθετου *Φωτογραφιζοντας την Ελλαδα: Απο το 1839 εως τις αρχες του 20ου αιωνα* της _Καθημερινης_ της 14ης Ιουνιου 1998


Peiraieus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγγελια του ξενοδοχειου της Αγγλιας απο τον του 1887 (αγγλικη εκδοση).  Το ξενοδοχειο της Αγγλιας συναγωνιζοταν παντα την Μεγαλη Βρεττανια.

Gr Bret 1887.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια ακτοπλοικων πλοιων μια μερα του Οκτωβριου 1880 απο την _Ηχω_ του Πειραιως.
Ατμοπλοια του Γουδη
*Ελλας* του Γουδη (ολοκαινουριο, του 1880 (!), 174 τοννων, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...nth-II-Cap-Bon)_Σπετσαι_ του Γουδη (110 τοννων, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...%E4%E7-Spetsai) Ατμοπλοια του Γιαλουση
*Θεσσαλια* του Γιαλουση (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...F3%E1%EB%DF%E1)_Ηπειρος_ του Γιαλουση (464 τοννων, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E5%E9%F1%EF%F2)*Μακεδονια* του Γιαλουση (που σβηστηκε απο την ναυτιλια περυσι, του 1862, 462 τοννων). Ατμοπλοια των Φιλλιπαγκου και Θεοδωρικα
*Λαυριον* των Φιλλιπαγκου και Θεοδωρικα (100 τοννων, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...020#post349020) Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια
_Βυζαντιον_ (613 τοννων, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...606#post254606)*Ιρις* (748 τοννων, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=%C9%F1%E9%F2)_Καρτερια_ (565 τοννων, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...light=karteria)_Πανελληνιον_ (του 1857, 354 τοννων, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E7%ED%E9%EF%ED)_Υδρα_ (400 τοννων, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=%D5%E4%F1%E1)


18801015 all Hxw Piraeus.jpg

----------

